# New Family Member - 29F-BH-S



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

Hi all:

Just finally brought home our Outback 29F-BH-S. Wow, this is a great 5th wheel. We are so happy with our decision, we feel like we have a coach that is nicer than our house!

Looking forward to lots of great memories in this unit. Now if I can just get it out of the driveway and backed into our RV access. These longer tandem axle 5ers are pretty tricky to back up into an off-camber, crooked approach for an opening that is only 10' wide!

All the best,

Dan


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations Dan.

I hear you about the backing, I finally broke down and doubt a power mover to get our TT beside our house. The 10' gate and the nearby gas just made me to nervous to risk it.

Happy Camping.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Backing up, the joys of owning a TT. I was lucky, I just added so interlocking to make it easier to backup the TT to the side of my house.

Happy camping









Thor


----------

